# looking to rent One way RV/conversion van



## Patty Walls (Jun 18, 2003)

checked with RV America. Booked until Nov. Looking to rent an RV from Mi. or surronding states, to Neveda.Any time in July for 10 days or so. Any ideas? Didn't some RV manufactures used to LOOK for drivers to transport their stock to different locations? Thanks in advance for your thoughts.
Happy Trails,
Patty


----------



## Jay Raymer (Jul 11, 2003)

looking to rent One way RV/conversion van

Hi Patty,
You might want to try El Monte RV Rentals, and Cruise America RV Rentals, both very reputable nationwide companies for rentals.


----------

